# Using pelletized diets for other livestock (horses etc.)



## turtlesteve (Apr 14, 2020)

I know a lot of folks use the Mazuri tortoise diets, myself included. However I recently noticed that there are a lot of similarities with other grazing animal feeds.

For example, consider bluebonnet feeds - performance plus complete (info below). This is a horse feed but seems to look pretty good for grassland- type tortoises and has a good Ca/P ratio.

Horse feeds are much cheaper but I’m honestly not all that cost driven. I tried to switch from Mazuri to Mazuri LS but I find that the LS diet pellets are rock hard and i’m looking for other options.

Any thoughts?

Ingredients

Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Rice Hulls, Ground Corn, Rice Bran, Soybean Meal, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Lignin Sulfonate, Bentonite, Monocalcium Phosphate, Sodium Bicarbonate, Yeast Culture, L-Lysine, Magnesium Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Add Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Potassium Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Cobalt Chloride, Niacin Supplement, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Folic Acid, Roughage Products 32% Maximum.

Guaranteed Analysis Crude Protein12.0% min​Crude Fat3.5% min​Crude Fiber29.0% max​Calcium1.45% min​Phosphorus0.45% min​Selenium0.30 ppm​Copper25 ppm​Manganese100 ppm​Magnesium0.2% min​Zinc100 ppm​Vitamin A3,000 IU/lb min​Vitamin D500 IU/lb min​Vitamin E50 IU/lb min​


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 14, 2020)

I use the pelleted hay horse feeds, rehydra ted, but I've never used other types of horse feed.


----------



## Tom (Apr 14, 2020)

Same story as Yvonne here. I've used a few different types of plain hay pellets, but nothing like what you've posted.

Seems like if it works for horses, it should also work for tortoises, but you'd be breaking new ground. Will has studied and is more knowledgeable about nutrition than anyone else I know: @Kapidolo Farms I'd be curious about his take on this one.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 14, 2020)

I've used hoarse pellets, for 'senior' horses, the macro nutrients and gross ingredients are good. I think I recall they did not have much in the way of covering all the micronutrients. I am not a horse person, and am not too aware of all their needs or what people do with their feeds and feeding. 

I stick with the ZooMed as it is an actual tortoise food, I've had enough doubt based on using the chicken layer crumbles and they have 80 years of use history. 

Horse pellets are good as part of a varied diet, I'd avoid the ones with molasses. You can also by sugar beets shreds to bulk up a diet, very high in fiber. But that's a whole 'nother can-o-worms.


----------



## turtlesteve (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks guys. I don’t want to feed any pellet food more than I have to, but find it hard to live without during the winter. Sounds like it might be worth trying a bag. Right now I end up feeding about 30-50% Mazuri when greens are less available.

I looked into layer feed for chickens too, mainly for the high calcium. I may start offering some, especially to my redfoots, but feel like it has too much starch for most species. 

I have started to think a lot more a lot more about diet these days, after seeing some interesting results in regards to pyramiding. Nothing I have high confidence in yet, but I will post results if and when I can confirm them.

Steve


----------



## Bee62 (Apr 14, 2020)

What species of tortoise do you want to feed ? Sulcata ? Why don`t you feed hay in a high quality ? The analyses of the horse pellets seem to me high in vitamins, especially vitamin A. You might overfeed your tortoise with vitamins. Tortoises don`t need as much vitamins as a horses. I am living in a cold climate too and I feed my 4 years old sulcata tortoises hay and once or twice a week fresh greens ( lettuce ) but only in winter. When the first weeds / herbs are coming up and gras is growing they get this food.


----------



## waretrop (Apr 14, 2020)

Oh boy..I didn't realize there were different kinds of horse pellets...I am going to add something to Alices pellets. She eats horse orchard grass pellets and Mazuri pellets. She loves them both but only eats a conservative amount or more when I am not home to give her "fresh food". She loves to crunch those pellets. It's good for her...


----------



## jsheffield (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm tempted to try some orchard grass pellets I've seen online....

Jamie


----------



## waretrop (Apr 14, 2020)

Alice took to it very quickly. I buy mine in 50 pound bag from tractor supply. It lasts her 6 months to a year...I keep it in a rubber made bin along with her Mazuri pellets....


----------



## turtlesteve (Apr 14, 2020)

Bee62 said:


> What species of tortoise do you want to feed ? Sulcata ? Why don`t you feed hay in a high quality ? The analyses of the horse pellets seem to me high in vitamins, especially vitamin A. You might overfeed your tortoise with vitamins. Tortoises don`t need as much vitamins as a horses. I am living in a cold climate too and I feed my 4 years old sulcata tortoises hay and once or twice a week fresh greens ( lettuce ) but only in winter. When the first weeds / herbs are coming up and gras is growing they get this food.



I have several different species - not keeping sulcatas but I do have leopards and star tortoises with similar dietary requirements. I have never had a lot of luck feeding dry grass or hay for any of them. My largest star will eat a little, and I expect the leopard torts will accept it once they mature. In short, pellet foods are more appetizing, especially for juveniles. I can still get some fresh yard weeds in winter but the selection is poor and I have concerns with proper nutrition without adding the pellets. Long term I have planted a lot of edibles including hardy hibiscus and spineless optunia, but it will be a few years before I can get a meaningful harvest.

Vitamins and trace elements are one possible concern for sure, but I have no idea what levels are appropriate for many of them.


----------

